# Airfix Plane Kits at the Nuremberg Toy Fair 2011



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Just took these pics on the Airfix stand









Seafire XVII










Spitfire MkXII










Award-winning DeHavilland Mosquito










English Electric Lightning F2A/6










Harrier GR9










Westland Lynx Helicopter









Vickers Valiant









Mitsubishi Zero


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Shark,
Thanks a bunch for your reporting and sharing!!!!


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Have always considered the Mosquito one of the best looking planes of WWII.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the panache of how the Mosquito was introduced to Germany!! What stones!!!!


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

RallyJack said:


> Shark,
> Thanks a bunch for your reporting and sharing!!!!


You're welcome!

More stuff to come!


----------

